# Buck Barn Ideas



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So at the moment I have the 2 boys only but in the spring I will be bringing home my 2 baby girls and will be starting on either building onto the main barn another small lean-to that would have power for heated waters and a lamp or 2 to keep them cozy in our Minnesota Winters. I was almost thinking the lean to could be a 16' x 8' section that could be split in half in a pinch. The doors on the addition could really be anywhere. During breeding times of the year I could have the section divided in half to keep does with their perspective bucks (I don't really plan on Breeding Irish but the gal I bought him from wants to). I would have to build another little playground for the buck pen <3 . I like to plan ahead so I have have my idea ready for when I can take action!! LOL


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great you are planning ahead.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Please do consider using heat mats (made for dog kennel or piglets) rather than heat lamps! There is much less fire risk. 

My one regret with my barn is not having large roof overhangs! A lean to should be great!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So randomly this struck me when I was out in the barn yesterday and I just did it. I moved a wall over so the Bucks would get 1 stall and a 16' x 8' open area of the barn not including the 8 x 8' section the gate would swing in towards. I will have to eventually build them a hay bunk for their side but since I have just the 2 boys right now they rule the roost still and I have the barn completely open to them. The doe side still have 3 - 8' x 8' stalls and 16 x 8' of open aisle to toodle around in. both will have accessibility to paddocks, I need to make a new play ground for the bucks in the spring once they are moved over to their side. I'm posting a current picture and a completely structure picture. I made a kindergarten pic of what the paddock layouts would look like from satellite view lol. I would have to probably feed the 2 bucks hay all year round as they would just have the smaller paddock next to the barn.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

First picture was how the barn was set up


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is nice you could move things around and adjust as you see fit.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I've been lucky that the support beams in the barn are set up so versatilely. I just have to fence my little heart out in the spring so everything is ready for the little girls to come home <3


----------

